# Batman vs Corvo Attano (Dishonored)



## Edward Nygma (May 27, 2013)

The Outsider decides he enjoyed watching Corvo destroy one corrupted, dying city so much, that he wants him to do it again. So, he uses his awesome, if not somewhat vague, powers to drop the Lord Protector into the slums of Gotham. Corvo then immediately begins carving his way through the Gotham underworld. Batman, of course, take exception to this behavior and plans to put a stop to it.

After a week of constant bloodshed, Corvo accidentally trips a silent alarm while infiltrating Arkham Asylum. Batman arrives on the seen and begins the hunt. 

*Location:* Arkham Asylum. All inmates are free, and are hostile to both Corvo and Batman, if spotted.
*Mindset:* IC. Assume Corvo is from a high chaos playthrough where Emily dies at the end.
*Knowledge:* It takes Batman a week to finally find Corvo. He will have personally investigated every crime scene, and will have been tracking Corvo's movements during that time. Corvo will likely have overheard the rumors and legends that no doubt flood Gotham's streets. So, he knows someone will be coming for him sooner or later.
*Restrictions:* Bend Time is banned

So, who wins this hyper-violent game of hide and seek?


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 28, 2013)

12 hours and nothing, really?


----------



## ConfusedEndy (May 28, 2013)

Corvo's reactions are superior considering he can bullet time with all of his shit.


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 28, 2013)

ConfusedEndy said:


> Corvo's reactions are superior considering he can bullet time with all of his shit.


He's not a bullet timer without Time Bend. At best he can aim dodge with Blink. 

The one thing I thought might be an issue for Bats, is Corvo's possession ability. How strong are Batman's mental defenses?


----------



## Estrecca (May 28, 2013)

Sloth said:


> How strong are Batman's mental defenses?



Exceedingly so.


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 28, 2013)

Estrecca said:


> Exceedingly so.


That's what I thought. I just have never seen him resist a psychic attack in the comics, only in DCAU.

To me this seems pretty even. I don't think any of Corvo's supernatural powers are going to impress Bats much. So, it really comes to down to who's the better ninja.


----------



## ConfusedEndy (May 28, 2013)

Sloth said:


> He's not a bullet timer without Time Bend. At best he can aim dodge with Blink.
> 
> The one thing I thought might be an issue for Bats, is Corvo's possession ability. How strong are Batman's mental defenses?



He can activate Bend Time in between the bullet leaving the barrel and it hitting him.

He can bullet time.


----------



## MAPSK (May 28, 2013)

>inb4 "goddamn Batman"


----------



## BuramuSama (May 28, 2013)

Batman with a week of prep? Batman with prep is one pretty much OP, even if it's just from crime scene investigation. The fact that it's on his home turf makes it an easy win for Bats


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 28, 2013)

BuramuSama said:


> Batman with a week of prep? Batman with prep is one pretty much OP, even if it's just from crime scene investigation. The fact that it's on his home turf makes it an easy win for Bats


I don't really see this being an easy win for either of them. Batman has home field advantage, but his prep isn't gonna help much. The most he is going to be able to gather from his investigation is that Corvo is a magic assassin. Even for Bats, that's not much to go on.


----------



## Shiorin (May 28, 2013)

Sloth said:


> The most he is going to be able to gather from his investigation is that Corvo is a *magic* assassin. Even for Bats, that's not much to go on.


Nope. It's all he needs.



That would be him casting a spell to shut down a goddess' magic.

As long as he's allowed to consult Zatanna during his prep, in which orifice would Corvo first like a batarang shoved?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 28, 2013)

BuramuSama said:


> Batman with a week of prep? Batman with prep is one pretty much OP, even if it's just from crime scene investigation. The fact that it's on his home turf makes it an easy win for Bats



I never understood posts like this. You actually have to explain how bats would defeat him in order for it to make sense. You can't just say "Prep? Goddamned Batman" or "Bat takes out his Corvo repellant".


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 28, 2013)

Shiorin said:


> Nope. It's all he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't planning on allowing outside help. Even if I did, Corvo's magic is unique. Zatana would need to have knowledge on the Outsider and his power, since that's where Corvo draws his power from.


----------



## Saitomaru (May 29, 2013)

Shiorin said:


> Nope. It's all he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do people post this as if this is the end-all be-all for magic users going against prep'd batman? This kind of shit wouldn't work as well against someone who's magic comes from a source unknown to Zatanna. I'm not saying she couldn't do some digging herself but its not as easy as just saying "magic? Batman has Zatanna find the magic word and *poof* no more magic for character B"


----------



## Shiorin (May 29, 2013)

Sloth said:


> I wasn't planning on allowing outside help. Even if I did, Corvo's magic is unique. Zatana would need to have knowledge on the Outsider and his power, since that's where Corvo draws his power from.


You know that Corvo's mark enhances his  and his . He possesses   and , has , is allowed to retain his Blink ability, and can  at any time. Finally, it is debatable how  would affect Batman, as it is more akin to body-insertion than a mental attack. Meanwhile, you yourself note that Corvo's own skills, especially with Shadow Kill, would not leave Batman with much to go on for prep.

Music box for Batman or this match just funny and nothing else.


----------

